# Will my hedgehog get used to me?



## hedgie89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, I am hoping someone can help me. 
My friend could no long take care of her hedgehog so I gladly took her. she is a year old and adorable but unfortunately she is not used to me which I completely understand. She hisses very loud and gets in defense mode and ever time I try to touch her she jumps with her pointy spikes. I put in my tshirt in her cage so she can get used to my smell. 
What can I do to gain her trust? How long may it take? Will she ever become friendly with me? How often should I take her out each day? I also heard giving her treats is a good idea, does anyone suggest a nice treat for her?

I greatly appriciate your help and advice! Thanks!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! It was a good idea to put something that smells like you in the cage. They are all different in personality so it's hard to say how long it will take for her to warm up to you, could take several months.
You should handle her at least a half hour everyday, preferably in the evening because she'll be wanting to sleep during the day and be grumpier. 
Handle her slowly and gently, sudden movements or noises will spook her. Talk softly so she gets used to your voice.
Mealworms seem to be the most popular treat! Crickets are also good. 
Good luck and enjoy your new quill ball!


----------



## amanda2 (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree. It took Owen about 2 months to become very comfortable with me. I would always put a t-shirt in his cage that I had worn to bed previous nights so that it smelled like me, now he won't sleep in anything except my t-shirts. I held him every night from 30 minutes to 2 hours depending on his attention span. Now, he enjoys when I come home from work and likes to be held. He always curls up on my should with his head cuddled into my neck. It took A LOT of patience but they will get better. You just have to hold them every night, even if its brief and they seem to really not like it. The more contact the better. Also, Owne loved little field trips out in the grass. I would lay in the grass with him and he would crawl off of me into the grass then back on me, bonding time is very important. Stick with her, she will get much better


----------



## hedgie89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your guys advice! I really appreciate it. I am taking your advices and she is slowly getting used to me!


----------

